# Copper/Metal Roofing/Gutter Installers in New York City?



## 1victorianfarmhouse (Feb 13, 2017)

A friend of mine lives in New York City and is having a tough time finding a reputable copper gutter installer to do some smaller repairs, and may also be considering a slate roof. The house is about 80 years old....

Any comments or recommendations? I have no dog in this fight, just trying to help a friend who cares about his old house....

Thanks,

Vince


----------



## bud16415 (Feb 13, 2017)

Can&#8217;t help you out Vince. Copper is fast becoming a thing of the past. I asked for copper flashings 30 years ago and the builder looked at me like I said gold. 

Copper and slate have him ask around who does the old churches might get a lead.


----------



## 1victorianfarmhouse (Feb 13, 2017)

Thanks, Bud.  He has been asking around and is frustrated with the lack of info he can find.  He is willing to pay for a quality contractor to do what he wants.  I gave him the name of a guy I happened to hear about in Boston, Garrett Laws of The Copper & Slate Company, Inc..  I wanted to see if there might be anybody else closer.  Someone who does churches etc is a good idea!

Vince


----------



## oldognewtrick (Feb 13, 2017)

Have him call the local roofing supply house and ask for a referal to a speciality roofer. Not the big box stores.


----------



## Snoonyb (Feb 13, 2017)

1victorianfarmhouse said:


> A friend of mine lives in New York City and is having a tough time finding a reputable copper gutter installer to do some smaller repairs, and may also be considering a slate roof. The house is about 80 years old....
> 
> Any comments or recommendations? I have no dog in this fight, just trying to help a friend who cares about his old house....
> 
> ...



This is what I found at my go to source for obscure trades;http://www.thebluebook.com/search.h...m=Copper+gutters&geographicarea=New+York+City

If you type just copper gutters in the trades column there are a number of related specialties that are available.


----------



## inspectorD (Feb 14, 2017)

Ward is a smart Guy, he has been a speaker at many of our events and other Construction seminars in the past. 
They go down to the city,
http://www.preservationconsultant.net/


----------



## Guttersmiths (Oct 12, 2017)

I know I'm late on this, but here's what I can add: Give B&B Sheet Metal, in Long Island City, Queens a call. They are a top supplier in the area for architectural copper products. They should have some go-to contractors that they send referrals to. We do this type of work at Guttersmiths. I'm from Queens originally, but my business is based out of Madison, WI.

John


----------



## slownsteady (Oct 16, 2017)

New York isn't as bad as it used to be, but I can see that copper being stripped and sold right off the roof.


----------

